# SpeeCo log catcher



## TreePointer (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm looking at spitter table/cradle options for my Huskee 35-ton.

I've seen the log splitter table/cradle that *33flame* has sold on eBay, and it looks good. The only thing I think could be better is the table could be higher (level with the splitter beam). Maybe this isn't much of an issue.

The SpeeCo "Log Catcher" that bolts onto the beam seems to be higher, but not as sturdy as the 33flame cradle. Has anyone tried the SpeeCo Log Catcher?

http://www.speeco.com/products/?CurOpen=Log Splitters#Log Splitters,Accessories/40141600-Log Catcher

Another thing I've noticed is that TSC doesn't show the SpeeCo log catcher in its online listing anymore, FWIW.


----------



## freemind (Mar 15, 2010)

I built my own from agle iron and Rerod. Mine is just under the I beam on the opposite side of the hydrolic control.


----------



## peterc38 (Mar 15, 2010)

I can't speak to the Speeco version and lots of guys have built their own with good results but I got the one from 33Flame and have been very happy with it. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## linebergert (Mar 15, 2010)

i built my own out of 1/2 bar but i cant figure out how to post pics 

can anybody tell me how to post pics


----------



## sensor419 (Mar 15, 2010)

I looked at the Speeco side table and decided against it. It is not that large and also it mounts at an angle (not flat) to edge of the beam so it looked to me that the piece on the table would rest against the rolled edge of the splitter and get in the way of the piece you are trying to split. 

A friend at work built me a table. He is a machinist and has a side business building camping grills out of stainless steel. He built me an all stainless steel table...sweet.


----------



## sensor419 (Mar 15, 2010)

I looked at the Speeco side table and decided against it. It is not that large and also it mounts at an angle (not flat) to the edge of the beam so it looked to me that the piece on the table would rest against the rolled edge of the splitter and get in the way of the piece you are trying to split. 

A friend at work built me a table. He is a machinist and has a side business building camping grills out of stainless steel. He built me an all stainless steel table...sweet.


----------



## Nosmo (Mar 16, 2010)

linebergert said:


> i built my own out of 1/2 bar but i cant figure out how to post pics
> 
> can anybody tell me how to post pics



I don't have the thread's address but there is a step by step method posted by iCreek on 2-22-09. If you cannot find the thread I have it in my computer - send me a PM with your Email address and I'll send it to you.

Nosmo


----------



## odps (Mar 16, 2010)

*built my own...*

mine is for a 22 ton splitter, but you should be able to get the idea. It just sets on and off, no fasteners to undo, just set it on the brackets or lift off..


----------



## A. Stanton (Mar 16, 2010)

Tree,
I don't think you want the table any higher than the height that 33flame's. I had a piece of diamond plate welded to mine and have been very happy with it.


----------



## mariocoe (Mar 16, 2010)

*speeco mods ?*

I've got a 3 point speeco from tsc, frist thing it realy needed was a table for the bigger wood 12" to 18" around unless you want to split it in half and have to pick the other half off the ground. second wedge dose not come close to the end maybe 2" gap a real problem on hedge or malberry because of stringy wood wont seprate. any idea's ??


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the input, everyone! 

Unfortunately, I don't weld, and my regular welder quit for good (health reasons). Maybe I'll send 33flame an email to see if he's still making them. 

UPDATE: I just checked and there are two available on that auction site. Well, now there is only one.


----------



## taylor6400 (Mar 17, 2010)

mariocoe said:


> I've got a 3 point speeco from tsc, frist thing it realy needed was a table for the bigger wood 12" to 18" around unless you want to split it in half and have to pick the other half off the ground. second wedge dose not come close to the end maybe 2" gap a real problem on hedge or malberry because of stringy wood wont seprate. any idea's



I keep a "Woodsman's Pal" next to me when i split to hack stuff apart when need be. Google it. Takes less accuracy than a hatchet. There are other options too. Gerber makes something similar.


----------



## ericjeeper (Mar 17, 2010)

mariocoe said:


> I've got a 3 point speeco from tsc, frist thing it realy needed was a table for the bigger wood 12" to 18" around unless you want to split it in half and have to pick the other half off the ground. second wedge dose not come close to the end maybe 2" gap a real problem on hedge or malberry because of stringy wood wont seprate. any idea's ??



Split yourself a squared up piece of red oak. Then when you get a piece that needs cut all the way through. Insert the block between the firewood being split and the foot.
We have been using the same piece of close to a year I suppose.


----------



## A. Stanton (Mar 17, 2010)

TreePointer said:


> Thanks for all the input, everyone!
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't weld, and my regular welder quit for good (health reasons). Maybe I'll send 33flame an email to see if he's still making them.
> 
> UPDATE: I just checked and there are two available on that auction site. Well, now there is only one.



You won't regret the purchase. Had a couple of ladies use mine during some recent splitting. They loved it.


----------



## bushinspector (Mar 17, 2010)

odps said:


> mine is for a 22 ton splitter, but you should be able to get the idea. It just sets on and off, no fasteners to undo, just set it on the brackets or lift off..



Thanks for the excellent photos and will try to get someone to build one for me. The measurements will be helpful as well. Until then, I will keep on using the 4X4 wooden pallet and two saw horses.


----------

